# Hello from Japan



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

Welcome to AT!

Mitch


----------



## e_m_i_l_y (May 10, 2006)

Hi! Welcome to the club!


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Barkey (Nov 21, 2004)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## EA91 (May 29, 2006)

Welcome to At!!!:shade:


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

Lurk on or post up.....either way enjoy!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: to ArcheryTalk


----------



## jono_619 (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome to AT. I lived in Japan for a couple of years 2003-2005 in Fukuoka City. Has the humidity hit your area?

Jon


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Welcome to the site, hope to see you in the forums!


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!


----------



## rangerunner (Feb 20, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## danceswithbow (Apr 7, 2004)

Konnichiwa:wav:


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

welcome barkey!!...we have a regular poster in the fita forum who is also based in japan right now...his name here is canjapan2003.....you may want to get in touch with him thru a PM and perhaps get together sometime....good shooting!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Barkey. Have fun here.


----------



## Barkey (Nov 21, 2004)

*Domo Arigatou*

Thanks everybody.

Jon,

Humidity hasn't really set in, but it sure has been raining a lot! It'll be really humid from about the end of June through the end of September, and than it'll be BEAUTIFUL for about three months.

jmvargas

Appreciate the hook-up!

Barkey


----------



## mathews/fish (Jun 19, 2005)

*Ohiogazimas*

Welcome to A.T.

Do not be a gygene over here.


----------



## wickedbullmouse (Apr 11, 2007)

I went TDY to Yokota ot teach US and Japanese DR.s back in '96.


----------



## Canjapan2003 (Jun 3, 2006)

*Hello from japan right back at you *

Hi there, 
Welcome to AT!
Been in Japan long?


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

welcome to AT!


----------



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

:welcome:


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------

